# Peak Flow or Breathing Treatment



## tcarlton (Sep 24, 2010)

Is a 94150 Peak Flow or a 94640 Breathing treatment billable with an E&M code?  Would you use a modifier?  We are getting them both denied any time they are billed with a E&M as included in the primary procedure.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Oct 2, 2010)

tcarlton said:


> Is a 94150 Peak Flow or a 94640 Breathing treatment billable with an E&M code?  Would you use a modifier?  We are getting them both denied any time they are billed with a E&M as included in the primary procedure.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.



OK---You have to first use a modifier 25 on your E & M code; bill the peak flow (which usually is denied by ins co), bill the breathing treament but you forgot to bill for the medicine (J code).  That is why your claims are being denied.  Hope this helps.


----------

